

Twitter acquires Bangalore based startup Zipdial - dsr12
http://blog.twitter.com/2015/bringing-twitter-to-more-people-around-the-world

======
dsr12
Official announcement by ZipDial: [https://zipdial.com/corp/zipdial-is-
joining-twitter/](https://zipdial.com/corp/zipdial-is-joining-twitter/)

